#ubuntu-budgie 2017-09-28
<tacokingyo> hello! currently having a problem with Budgie session starting up upon entering login credentials. Currently, I have to enter recovery mode and use dpckg option before every boot every time I want to log in successfully to the session. Suggestions on a permanent fix?
<freeuser> How to add a language sign to top panel? Thank you
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-24
<rahimnathwani> Rеaԁ what ΙᎡC inᴠеѕtigatiⅴе jourᥒaliѕts haᴠe uncоvereԁ on thе frᥱᥱnⲟde ⲣeԁoрhiliа sϲɑndaⅼ httpѕ：//еᥒⅽyⅽlоpеdiɑԁrɑmatica.rѕ/ᖴreᥱᥒⲟԁеgate
<craniumslows8> I thоught ỿoᥙ g∪ys ⅿіgһt be iᥒterеsteԁ in this bⅼⲟɡ by freenode stɑff membеr Bryаᥒ kⅼοerі Ostergaard httрs://bryaᥒostеrgaаrⅾ．com᜵
<craniumslows8> Reɑd whаt ІRⅭ iᥒvеstigati∨e journalіsts һave ∪ncoᴠerеԁ oᥒ tһe freenοde pedopһiⅼia ѕϲɑᥒdal httⲣs://eᥒϲỿϲⅼopediadrɑⅿatⅰcɑ.rs/ᖴreеnⲟԁegɑte
<daaniel_6> Rеаԁ ᴡhat IRC inⅴᥱѕtⅰɡatіvе ϳournɑlists haᴠe unⅽoᴠereԁ on tһe frеenodе рeԁoⲣhiⅼіa ѕcaᥒdаl https︓//enⅽỿϲlοⲣeԁiadraⅿаticа.rs⁄Freеᥒoԁegɑte
<davl26> Reɑd whаt IRC inⅴеstigɑtⅰve joᥙrᥒaliѕtѕ һa⋁е ∪nсovereԁ on tһe freenⲟde pеdopһⅰlіɑ ѕϲanԁaⅼ httрѕ։//enⅽỿcⅼoреԁiadramаtiⅽɑ.rs／Frᥱeᥒodegatе
<M_aD26> ᖇeaԁ wһаt ІᎡC investⅰgativе joᥙrᥒɑⅼiѕtѕ have uᥒϲoⅴerᥱd on thᥱ freᥱnode ⲣeԁophіlia scandaⅼ httрs։／⁄enϲycloрediadrɑⅿatica．rs／Freᥱnοdᥱgatе
<jiffiOS7> А fasciᥒatⅰng bⅼog ᴡherе frᥱenodе stɑff mеⅿber Μatthew mѕt Trⲟᥙt recⲟ∪ᥒtѕ hⅰѕ ᥱxpᥱriencᥱѕ of eye-rɑpiᥒɡ уοᥙnɡ chⅰⅼdreᥒ һttрs﹕᜵/ΜattᏚTroᥙt．ϲοm⧸
<thinkl33t29> Rеad ᴡhаt ΙRC iᥒveѕtіgɑtⅰve ϳoᥙrᥒalіѕts haᴠᥱ ∪ᥒcοᴠered on the freenoⅾе pᥱԁophіⅼіa sϲɑndaⅼ https:∕⁄ᥱncyϲloⲣеⅾⅰɑdraⅿаtica.rs/Freеᥒodeɡаte
<hlsiira24> Ꮃith our ΙᏒϹ ad ѕervice уoᥙ can rᥱɑϲh а ɡlഠbal aᥙԁieᥒϲe оf еᥒtrеⲣreᥒеurѕ and fentаnуl addicts with ᥱⲭtraordinɑry eᥒgɑgement rɑtᥱѕ! һttps։//wіlliaⅿpіtⅽоϲk.cοⅿ/
<signine27> Rеаd what IᖇC iᥒvestigatіᴠe jοurᥒalⅰѕtѕ һa⋁e unсοvеred on tһе freеᥒode рedopһilia ѕϲɑndal һttps⁚/⁄eᥒcуϲⅼⲟpedіadraⅿatіca.rѕ/ᖴreᥱnοԁеgate
<mwilson9> Α fаsсinatіng blog wһerᥱ freeᥒode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Мɑtthew mst Trоᥙt rᥱcountѕ his ᥱxpеrіenⅽеs οf ᥱyе﹣rаpіᥒg уοuᥒɡ ϲhіⅼdreᥒ httрѕ:⧸/МattSTroᥙt．cοⅿ⁄
<des^13> Reɑԁ whɑt IRC іᥒᴠеѕtiɡative jo∪rnaⅼistѕ ha⋁е ∪ᥒcоvered on the freenоԁe pᥱⅾophіⅼia sсandaⅼ httpѕ://ᥱᥒcyϲloрediadramɑtiⅽa.rѕ/Freеnоdeɡate
<jungly> Reaⅾ what IᎡC iᥒ⋁estіgative јо∪rnаlistѕ һаᴠe ᥙnϲovᥱreԁ on the freeᥒoԁe pеdоpһіⅼia scandаl https﹕//eᥒcỿclοрediadraⅿatⅰcа．rs/ᖴrᥱᥱᥒഠdеgаte
<harryb20> Ꮤіth ഠur ⅠᏒC ad serⅴicᥱ уou can reɑch ɑ ɡlⲟbal ɑuⅾiᥱnce ഠf еntrepreᥒᥱurѕ аᥒԁ fеᥒtɑᥒyl аⅾdіcts with extrɑഠrdiᥒɑrỿ engɑɡeⅿеᥒt rаteѕ! httpѕ://wіlⅼiaⅿpitcഠck.ϲⲟm／
<tomku7> After thᥱ аcquіѕitіon by Ꮲrivɑte Interᥒet Access, ᖴreᥱᥒode is now being ∪ѕеԁ to push IⲤO scamѕ һttрs︓／/ᴡᴡw.cоⅰᥒⅾеsk.cοm/hɑnԁshake−reⅴeaⅼᥱԁ－vcs⎼bɑck╴pⅼɑn−tο－gіvе╴aᴡay－100-miⅼlion-iᥒ-crỿⲣtο⁄
<machty14> Ꭺftеr thе аcquisіtion bу Ρrivate Interᥒet Acсeѕs, Freеᥒodᥱ ⅰs now being ᥙsᥱⅾ tο рuѕh ICО ѕсаms httpѕ://wᴡw．ϲഠiᥒdeѕk．coⅿ/handshаke-rеᴠеɑlеd⎼vcѕ﹣bɑck−рⅼɑn˗tഠ－gⅰᴠe-ɑᴡay-100˗mіⅼⅼion˗iᥒ˗crypto／
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-25
<MrNr16> After the ɑcquiѕitіⲟᥒ by Ⲣrі⋁ate Іntᥱrᥒet Aϲcᥱѕs, Frеᥱᥒode іѕ nοw beiᥒg useԁ tо p∪sh ICΟ scaⅿѕ https˸/⧸www.coⅰnⅾesk．cഠm／hаndѕhake-revealеd﹣vсѕ－back-plаᥒ-to╴gⅰve-away-100-mіlⅼioᥒ－іn-ⅽrỿpto⧸
<swc|66615> Αftеr the ɑcquiѕitⅰοᥒ by Ꮲrivatе Iᥒtеrᥒеt Aϲсеsѕ, ᖴreᥱnodᥱ іѕ nοw bᥱⅰng useԁ tഠ pᥙsh ICO sϲɑms https:/⁄wᴡw.ϲഠіᥒⅾеsk․ϲоⅿ/hɑᥒԁshake-rᥱveɑled−∨cs-bɑck˗plaᥒ-tഠ-ɡⅰᴠе⎼awаy-100-millⅰoᥒ-in－crỿрto/
<lsenta19> After thе acquiѕitiⲟᥒ bу Prіvatе Ιᥒternet Αccesѕˏ ᖴrееᥒoⅾe is now bеing ᥙseⅾ to рuѕh ICO scɑms httрs://ᴡww.ϲoiᥒⅾеѕk．com/hаnԁshake˗rеvᥱaⅼеԁ-ⅴcs-bɑck-рlaᥒ−to-gⅰve-awaу-100-miⅼlioᥒ-iᥒ﹣crỿⲣtⲟ/
<vorpalblade77_> Ꭺftᥱr tһе acquiѕitіοn by Private Intᥱrᥒet Аcсeѕѕ, Frеᥱnοde iѕ ᥒoᴡ being ᥙsᥱd tഠ pᥙѕh IϹΟ ѕcams һttрs﹕//wwᴡ.coⅰᥒdesk․com／hɑndshakе-rеvᥱaⅼeԁ˗vcs-bɑck-plaᥒ﹣tο－giⅴe-ɑwaỿ-100-mⅰllion-in-cryрtо∕
<Guest10198> Αftеr tһe aⅽquⅰѕitіοᥒ bу Prіvаtᥱ Ιnterᥒеt Aϲⅽess‚ ᖴrᥱeᥒοde is ᥒoᴡ being uѕed tο push ICΟ ѕϲɑⅿѕ httрs:᜵/wᴡᴡ․сoіnԁesk.ϲоm/һaᥒԁѕһɑke-rᥱ∨еɑled﹣ᴠcѕ﹣baсk╴pⅼɑn−to╴ɡive-аwaу－100－miⅼliоn-in-ϲrypto/
<kee7a_> А fɑscіnɑting bⅼоg where freenode staff ⅿember Mattһeᴡ mst Ꭲrⲟᥙt reⅽо∪ntѕ hіs eⲭpеrіencеs ഠf eye-rарinɡ уഠ∪ng cһiⅼԁren һttpѕ：//MattSTrഠᥙt．coⅿ/
<du1> Ꭺftᥱr thᥱ ɑⅽqᥙⅰѕіtⅰoᥒ bỿ Pri⋁ɑte Internet Acсᥱsѕ, Freeᥒοⅾe is ᥒοw bеinɡ ∪ѕеd to p∪sh IСO ѕⅽаⅿѕ һttpѕ://wᴡw.сoiᥒԁᥱsk.cഠm/һɑᥒⅾshаke˗revеaled-vcs－back-ⲣlan-tо╴giᴠᥱ-ɑway-100-mⅰⅼlіon−iᥒ−ϲrуptо／
<flarunt28> After the аⅽquⅰsitiоn bу Ⲣrivatе Interᥒet Αϲϲesѕ, Freenode іs noᴡ beinɡ ᥙsed tⲟ pusһ ICO ѕcɑmѕ httpѕː/⧸www.coiᥒdesk.com/haᥒԁѕhake-revealᥱԁ－vcs-baϲk˗plɑᥒ-tο－giⅴᥱ╴аᴡay－100-mіlⅼion˗іn-cryрto/
<ladyfriday29> After thе acqᥙіsіtiоn by Ρrі∨atᥱ Internet Acceѕѕ， ᖴreeᥒοԁe iѕ nоᴡ bеⅰng used tഠ pᥙsһ ⅠCO scamѕ httрsː/／ᴡᴡw․ϲoindеsk．cоⅿ/hаᥒdѕһakᥱ╴reⅴеɑleԁ-vϲs⎼back-рlаn-tο╴gⅰvᥱ-awaу˗100-milⅼion˗in⎼cryⲣto/
<mrx112> Aftеr the ɑcqᥙisitiഠn bỿ Private Intᥱrnеt Ꭺccеsѕ, ᖴreеnodе іs now bеinɡ used tⲟ pᥙsh IⲤO scamѕ httрѕ:⁄/ᴡᴡᴡ.cοⅰnⅾeѕk．ϲоm／hanԁѕhake－rᥱvᥱаⅼеd-vⅽs﹣back-pⅼaᥒ╴to−ɡⅰve-аᴡɑy╴100-millіഠᥒ╴iᥒ⎼cryⲣto/
<ninjudd> Haᥒԁsһɑke tοkens．＂
<f1nalpr1m323> "Aⅼl tοld， Handѕһake aiⅿs tо ɡі∨е ﹩250 worth of its tokеᥒs tഠ ⋆eaсһ* usеr ഠf tһе wᥱbsіtеѕ the ⅽоmⲣaᥒy һɑѕ partᥒerѕhⅰps ᴡⅰtһ – GitHᥙbˏ tһe P2Ꮲ ᖴoᥙᥒԁatіⲟn аᥒԁ ⋆FᏒᎬENODE*, a сһat chaᥒnel for рᥱеr-to-pᥱer prⲟjectѕ. As suсh, ...
<vegii16> ∪р tഠ ﹩750 wortһ оf Haᥒԁsһake tοkens․"
<moop24> Haᥒdѕһаke tokens."
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-26
<SergeyLukjanov20> FRÀO¤~E>¼´Gˆ1\¸Î
<SergeyLukjanov20> #×| y
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-27
<dreisner7> rude is good
<dreisner7> i have to practice on you though because i'm supposed to be writing about this very thing by december 25th
<dreisner7> or rather, IF it errors on you, you'd know you needed to mount with discard
<dreisner7> Sadale: how?
<dreisner7> audiofile, its easier using fdisk and mke2fs from the terminal shell.
<Nala_Alan1> do you have a schematic?
<Nala_Alan1> JimBuntu: Whatever - go collect your prize dude  - hahaha!
<Nala_Alan1> we have tons of tools for getting rid of void*, and std::any is probably the worst of all
<Nala_Alan1> interesting, evaluation fails if an unfree package is used in an service by default, even it is not enabled?
<Nala_Alan1> and you can't decompile C?
<Xesxen4> pwm is just a frontend
<Xesxen4> I think my topics elevate the channel.
<Xesxen4> is a strong child
<Xesxen4> mine was simple af, just everyone moving money into a wallet and the address with the most xmr deposited has the biggest chance of getting it all
<Xesxen4> it would be too ... yeah
<Hooloovo029> so that i can turn them all around
<Hooloovo029> "alexa order a tactical nuke"
<Hooloovo029> what is the different between P(A bar) and P(A^c)?
<Hooloovo029> just try doing a git fetch
<Hooloovo029> well, cant you just browse the network?
<artok> dminuoso: but in the sense that its definition provides no clarity on what it is :D
<artok> Unless you mean 12.x. There was that source leak. I'm still seeding the torrent.
<artok> Wulf: What should I be using instead?
<artok> well damn. i was trying to file a bug. so i decided to retest this.
<artok> koz_: whoa, that's a big improvement :)
<Dawidek14> yeah but it's not worth all the extra mappings for me
<Dawidek14> i'm not feeling very dynamic right now
<Dawidek14> wtf.
<Dawidek14> ok, that's another indication that it truly is lockin gup
<Dawidek14> (:.$$$) (f :: a ~> b) (g :: b ~> c) :: a ~> c
<Guest34366> jennie: there are some mounting options, that may help if you are familiar with mounting drive in the CLI
<Guest34366> yeah it'd only be an optimisation to error out sooner, doesn't change the semantics I guess
<Guest34366> def. gonna explode
<Guest34366> this wave of depolarization will travel down the axon of the neuron and cause it to expel neurotransmitter out into the synaptic clefts (connections with other neurons), and do to them what that specific neurotransmitter does
<Guest34366> Is there an official support for plex?
<psy_5> yeah arithmetics is a bit fiddly like that
<psy_5> stack ghc myfile.hs   might work, idk if that's for project's or not
<psy_5> no damp eet, pampit nao!
<psy_5> I'm guessing I need a rule that says something like: 10.20.20.0/22 can talk to 10.10.10.0/24
<psy_5> As someone who also uses them and never had an SD corruption issue, not really.
<djural_1> and whatever QT does on the framebuffer
<djural_1> fields are pretty good when they happen to be R or C or maybe Q
<djural_1> # echo echo hello > foo; bash -c '. foo'
<djural_1> Cpuroast: sure? the macbook needs one too
<djural_1> say to change "a|b|c|" to "a|b^c"
<vandemar5> majest1c: since you now shift you should use ${1+... in the message.
<vandemar5> j416: im not sure on the clean -x command, I have some stuff ignored which I set manually
<vandemar5> Play shitty moves, win shitty prizes.
<vandemar5> SuperSonicSound: If you are an engineering student, you should probably remember some.
<vandemar5> Psi-Jack, Yeah, originally on Linux, but the BSD one too :)
<natorious3> there's more knowledge to lose
<natorious3> joft thanks. I imagine they were auto configed by KVM or libvirt.
<natorious3> Bits a => a -> Int -> Bool
<natorious3> That’s going to be a much smaller cache than it used to be.
<natorious3> 5g = 60-75 €
<RussellB283> no dice..
<RussellB283> Hi, has anyone got any experience with "getrlimit: Function not implemented" after an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<RussellB283> well, let's ignore _|_ for now
<RussellB283> the bad news is it changed almost everything in the file to "Annual"
<RussellB283> Jonii, I followed the tutorial u provided and found that file system for drives is ext3. Now how can I convert it to NTFS as I won't be using Ubuntu anymore
<d4n3sh28> Psi-Jack: Are you there?
<d4n3sh28> I admit
<d4n3sh28> the interface is so large that on a 1440p display, the browser window scroll bar shows with only a couple of clicks I can be on a page that is double that width.
<d4n3sh28> ahhh ok didn't know about the :: syntax, i was doing FromS (TNodeS ls rs) = TNode a (FromS ls) (FromS rs)
<d4n3sh28> I thought SteamOS was for spreadsheets
<XVar`> Damn you, mancha, now I'm wondering what kind of shape that would be.
<XVar`> Doct:  You need to specify the size of an array, yes.  But a pointer no.
<XVar`> iCookie: nah, just deeply involved into rev enginering this gimbal control softweare shit
<XVar`> teth: never tried it, odn't know what guide you're using, but i'd make sure first that youer kernel has all the options required to make it work. usually gentoo wiki guides will tell you what that is
<XVar`> I created myself an SSL wildcard certificate via DNS challenge (via acme.sh). This Wildcard cert now seems to work fine with a subdomain like i.e. staging.example.com but for some reasons on the main domain example.com Chromium for example reports NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID any ideas?
<syncnys> SS/NKVD in the making
<syncnys> but you're mixing things up and that's not helping
<syncnys> Yeah that's pretty bad design oiaohm
<syncnys> Penguin: The process is mostly the same for most distros.
<syncnys> from epel
<dcb28> "Goddurn it, this 2009 should be flying at warp 3, not HDD chugging!" *checks profile* "Linkspeed: 1.5 Gbps" Damnit, Samsung! *replaces with SanDisk* *checks profile* "Linkspeed: 3.0 Gbps" "Now that's more like it!"
<dcb28> dstolfa: The thing that annoys me is that they list all individuals sanitisers and some groups, but nowhere gives you a nice overview what the maximum compatible set of sanitisers you can combine is. Anyway, I'll just start fiddling again
<dcb28> LuminaxAndro: hah. No. That is utterly pointless.
<dcb28> =N
<dcb28> but i doubt that a 5th gen i7 with 4 cores can do 1khs
<solidsnack7> Ok then...
<solidsnack7> when you log in, you can choose a session type (in other words, the desktop environment you want to use), and you probably have "Plasma" there
<solidsnack7> Viper-7: no, I'm not policing. Ops do that.
<solidsnack7> does linux really have a code of conduct or was that a joke?
<andrewsh12> Vivvy: don't have that flag on my system,  what are you running?
<andrewsh12> lotuspsychje, full-upgrade does nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nQzP6vTkFV/
<andrewsh12> daxorid: and the GRANT command didn't produce any output..?
<andrewsh12> dmwit: How would you know where the second list starts for infinite lists?
<andrewsh12> recent customer project was all about battery life
<Jeruvy> i rarely laugh at irc stuffs, but "nickenchuggets" made me laugh, am i weird?
<Jeruvy> dreisner: thanks a bunch for the help. Only problem now is that I don't get any text on the screen, but still no errors at least. I'll keep working on it. And grummund thanks, will look into that too :)
<Jeruvy> but I wont read it if its d.g. nonesense
<Jeruvy> had to take care of something important, sorry if i didnt see your response, super appreciate it
<Jeruvy> still a very touchy subject tomeaton17
<gmh3> symbot: φ
<gmh3> Bacteria: wtmp ?
<gmh3> too large
<gmh3> so this becomes confusing
<gmh3> zumba_ad_: (btw, if you use people's nicks, it's easier to keep the discussion going)
<glasspelican14> tor guis ?
<glasspelican14> either modify the package.yaml file and generate the cabal file from that or edit the cabal file and delete the package.yaml file
<glasspelican14> Naan: how are you using it
<glasspelican14> elvishjerricco: its just dagmar, this place was fine before he came back.
<glasspelican14> or set them up in an automounter so it only mounts on demand
<krabat> Smashcat, ok, thanks for your approval, sadly, it doesn't count for anything... sadly? who am I kidding, luckily, since you seem to be confused
<krabat> johnflux: or within each function, determine the thread in which it is running and take action based on thread id / context.
<krabat> So why is this a thing? https://ideone.com/yKCksq I know why it works, but i don't quite understand why nobody would prevent that kind of stuff
<krabat> you should pass each variable in your script
<krabat> qswz: declare what kind of object?
<null_ptr5> slyjester: one more question you using mic jack on your sound card  or something like monitor jack etc.
<null_ptr5> unable to get latest version info
<null_ptr5> Yup. Better have an interrupt for a change already recorded than missing an interrupt for a change not recorded.
<sigma_g20> oh right, no pragma, I forgot
<sigma_g20> sorry 27
<sigma_g20> Exactly what it was designed for... finally
<Code_Red> rocktop: no you don't, just copy it in as is
<Code_Red> dorp:  i dont think that works for 2d arrays too and wanted the two to look the same
<Code_Red> okuu: it's not like the conditions have to be treated as separate
<Code_Red> I still want to hear about monochrom's large program
<Code_Red> only really has a use on OEM preinstalled windows.
<hikiko3> asking here is fine. preferably with more context next time.
<hikiko3> i think there is a mess right now
<hikiko3> *using different types
<epta14> I just rsync'd the tree back to /usr/share/relink/ and tried again, worked
<epta14> after update
<epta14> like wgetpaste for images
<arcanez25> i am converting some code from pthread_mutex to std::mutex, and there is some code that creates a mutex, locks it, creates a thread, then try to `lock` the mutex again, and then blocks until the new thread unlocks the mutex - that's trivial with pthread_mutex, but how can i do that in c++?
<arcanez25> im norwegian, Hitler liked the Norwegians
<arcanez25> you get virtual access to files on your HFS/APFS drive inside the VM
<arcanez25> hi there, how do I force lubuntu to have transparency terminal windows?
<arcanez25> Programs vary for each DE Zexaron
<arcanez25> used as my isp
<hreinnbeck0> zfe: I would never work for someone who yelled at me
<hreinnbeck0> ok, let me look closer
<hreinnbeck0> `which` can lie, use `type`
<fundies> Fox_: some background to help understand the error. It comes from a script in the initram file-system (initrd.img file)
<fundies> {} static char const digit[64] = "0123456789abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz";
<fundies> just little advice
<dannx25> oiaohm: 50 years without software sounds great, that would totally ruin the mass surveillance plan
<dannx25> ircing from a console on same machine.
<dannx25> Weather for Las Vegas, NV: 35.4 C (95.7 F) - Conditions: Clear - Humidity: 28% - Wind: From the South at 3 MPH, gusting to 6.4 KPH.
<dannx25> yeah in my concience I know that but sometimes I just have to
<dannx25> cousteau: why did you want your script to go to the scripts directory?
<dannx25> you have that ln(x) >= 0
<WestCoastHotDog> Okay. Thanks. I'll keep this in mind.
<WestCoastHotDog> less to cut out at least :P
<WestCoastHotDog> brett1479: yeah well no one told me vector calculus has something to do with algebraic geometry
<WestCoastHotDog> because the rings are not "rings of functions on some familiar space"
<aaronm044> curses/terminfo/termcap is the gold standard for interacting with terminals in a portable way. if you don't need a subset of the functionality it provides, don't use it
<aaronm044> BC=British Columbia
<aaronm044> Boarders: What's your proposed alternative?
<aaronm044> You can't begin to compare a computer language with a natural language.
<aaronm044> but in this case we start from a vector space, and consider all possible lie brackets on it, so it's really just any base for the vector space
<aaronm044> unyu: i did just that
<ryzokuken__> dminuoso: It's just sorta done opportunistically when detected, which might be affected by optimisations, etc.
<ryzokuken__> hindu as in the brand
<ryzokuken__> i know that isovector was talking about writing a book actually
<Guest80822> at this point it's pretty much convention in the linux world
<Guest80822> Murii: it affects compile-time performance, but it's still not C++ templates, so you're good ;)
<Guest80822> You need to create a new text item with the script and then use it in a bar's .items option
<romanzolotarev> which like I said, SHOULD technically work. it's just that you'll be limited in where you can actually boot from (first four partitions, MBR has some size limit too iirc, etc)
<romanzolotarev> I guess the bridge is suffering as I only see my Matrix side monologue
<romanzolotarev> Rickta59: hi, thanks for Atmega board detector link
<romanzolotarev> { int* array = new int[5](); }
<romanzolotarev> hey, someone here with and AMD GPU who's willing to help me verify something about PCI Device Classes? (will take max. 5 minutes)
<evilgohan23> __abc__: not really.
<evilgohan23> xsperry: I can find foldl used _all_ over the place of GHC.
<evilgohan23> thats a cute case
<evilgohan23> When using canConvert() and convert() consecutively, it is possible for canConvert() to return true, but convert() to return false. This is typically because canConvert() only reports the general ability of QVariant to convert between types given suitable data; it is still possible to supply data which cannot actually be converted.
<evilgohan23> if that's not supposed to work the release notes should mention it
<countingsort> still nuthin. https://pastebin/com/hFxqUEXA
<countingsort> dminuoso: ohh let me try that
<countingsort> ARgh
<countingsort> koala_man, what do you mean "how"?
<countingsort> anyone know any good tricks for eliminating backtracking in lpeg?
<countingsort> I always wonder, no friends or family to say anything about that? Wtf?
<Flyer0> Blondie101010, just checked status, there is an error, trying to fix
<Flyer0> most HR departments don't do that anymore, they just run a keyword filter and leave it to the engineering teams to vete the resume
<Flyer0> you realize that question has missing parameters? :)
<Flyer0> any mobo firmware that even supports secure boot over pxe : /
<FalconSpy25> printf "%d args:" "$#"
<Labtec901> 30 is more common
<Labtec901> AndrewPRS: set QT_FATAL_WARNINGS=1 and use a debugger
<Labtec901> run it on fritOS
<Labtec901> The second `catch` is inside the lambda because lambdas extend as far as possible.
<Labtec901> Branes: I enjoy all ethnic groups and skin colors I just thought it was strange for a character to change, when people don't do that in real life
<Labtec901> are you watching the one I posted?
<number8019> so the loop only ever restarts if you manually quit less
<number8019> Johnjay: but yours probably doesn't have that
<number8019> Crystal Thin Film Transistor.
<number8019> Dagmar: I dont understand. You just told me to boot into installation media in UEFI mode. Where do I go then?
<larainema> [ Swift turn: German FM says EU needs bank transactions system independent from US - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<larainema> q:
<larainema> and a bit matrix multiplication
<larainema> *triggered*
<larainema> may be you try it, you will find my trouble.
<donut_19> anyway, off to the house.
<donut_19> or :new
<donut_19> only to list files, if it's worth for that?
<donut_19> It is not clear to me what you want to show in the first place.
<donut_19> hans_henrik: One is that casting the return of malloc can potentially hide a source of bugs is so exotic on any standard compiler.
<implementation14> Paste is available without ads on http://pastebin.com/raw?i=fFhNeXCn
<implementation14> Komanda4323: anyway using xargs won't be enough for this. you'll have to write a loop. e.g.: while IFS= read -ru "$fd" path; do ...; done {fd}< <(fswatch -o . -e "\\.git.*)
<implementation14> Looks to me like it's a good job I never adopted Sabayon as my main OS. Updates DO take calendar time. Three hours, so far, and counting.
<implementation14> chess with gnus
<wkalt18> since you have 12 spots
<wkalt18> what is a specific use of integration and derivation
<wkalt18>     Perhaps you meant ‘BS.pack’ (imported from Data.ByteString)
<nirved> io_elephant: uh...i don't know? probably have to use a tool that would try and work around VFS as much as possible
<nirved> it's actually p nice, I think.
<nirved> tweekmonster: with djangoplus#complete -x C-o doesn't produce list of completions at all.
<nirved> given that it produces UB, the compiler /can/ in principle use it to optimize
<daniel22> and it's quite slow at it
<daniel22> Viper-7 like these but toned down
<daniel22> forcing cache drops, that is.
<ibrightly23> e.g if you can't type where you want to jump, it's not the intended use case really
<ibrightly23> ngc3982: ls -rt | tail -1
<ibrightly23> supernovah, I'd say switch to Fedora. Though.
<ibrightly23> stars ɑrᥱ nοt dⲟіᥒg Αlⅼɑh iѕ doinɡ
<Slartibart10> [ *PART 3* AUDIO OF THE INTERCEPT TO THE STOLEN DASH at SeaTac - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<Slartibart10> trying to mount a config for a kibana docker container
<Slartibart10> I was just thinking about buying a 1930s Maytag to use.
<mefistofeles13> as a wild guess from what you described, it sounds like a single diode with a capacitor in parallel, in series with the element
<mefistofeles13> weeb ot
<mefistofeles13> jinx
<mefistofeles13> honestly when it comes to storage I'd just stick to well-known brands
<ibouvousaime4> It actually still worked to install 32-bit arch a couple of weeks after they official drop date
<ibouvousaime4> DevAntoine: yes they do, but whether or not they are executed depends on how they got to run some processes (such as my cron example...it doesn't source the usual bash profile stuff)
<ibouvousaime4> yeah I have a vpn but it's not on and won't work with my computer at the same time
<tsaavik9> nacc: not a fresh install of 18.04 but someone posted a workaround on reddit, (figured it's worth sharing in case anyone else comes in) if you login using Wayland and log back out, then you can log back in using the regular settings and they will work again for some reason
<tsaavik9> It's not a highlight. Not per se.
<tsaavik9> _abc_: lol, that's what I think
<tsaavik9> this is a blame to @appservice-irc:matrix.org
<tsaavik9> *shrug* seemed Jewish to me
<ssbarnea24> if you are running your irc client as root, consider not doing so
<ssbarnea24> !quote add <garyzeasshole> is adolf on coinbase yet?
<ssbarnea24> could it be sin(theta) = +- sqrt(1 - cos^2(theta)) + 1 ?
<ssbarnea24> they never re
<ssbarnea24> tomreyn:  I think I put `nomodeset`in the wrong spot
<ssbarnea24> nevermind, it does if you do not specify -n
<croccydile29> *cough* sed is better *cough*
<croccydile29> and i dont know if its completely open source
<croccydile29> toppler: Yes, I think they're uncommon.
<croccydile29> azulakina, not sure what you are referring to
<croccydile29> depends on the context
<SicoWork2> i kinda felt bad, i didn't think it would go that far, but it turns out the shopteacher was as big of a dick as I
<SicoWork2> I remember having this problem before, can't remember what to do.
<SicoWork2> Psi-Jack, Sorry I really am trying to help.
<tomeaton1711> Thanks for the answers
<tomeaton1711> "RayV_" is not registered, "RayV" is
<tomeaton1711> in the same sense that `foo = liftIO (putStrLn "Hello")` infers as foo :: MonadIO m => m ()
<tomeaton1711> wow, that's a really strange interface name but okay
<tomeaton1711> int-e: hmm, could do a quasiquoter
<tomeaton1711> I've figured it out long ago :)
<Spaulding21> Loshki: I laughed; I'm a bad person
<Spaulding21> clever - I'll try doing it with apparmor, thank you for the suggestions :)
<Spaulding21> chron0: this guy might be fucking up a kernel too - https://www.wired.com/wp-content/uploads/blogs/wiredenterprise/wp-content/uploads//2012/06/Screen-shot-2012-06-18-at-10.32.45-AM.png
<Spaulding21> math101: Shortest-length path between two points.
<sgflt> unique_ptr<T*> looks like a red flag
<sgflt> I have no good cement recipes
<sgflt> port 80 does work, otherwise people wont get redirected
<Guest83197> oh i want dis
<Guest83197> Is there an easy fix for pre-pending black and freezing the last Frame?
<Guest33902> plesss any cards
<Guest33902> * «10:05:20pm:(+) Mochi101»: 2-3 times a day
<Guest33902> ^ I
<Guest33902> Edico: often file systems which are not well documented and thus have to be reverse engineered are implmented through fuse on linux. this is also the case for ntfs. it is a complex, not properly documented, proprietary, file system. which ubuntu provides good enough but not complete support for, thanks to an immense reverse engineering effort, and a mostly but not fully complete implementation as a fuse file system.
<Guest33902> i prefer pva panels
<Guest50864> guess you're not pro enough to use proftp
<Guest50864> now am fully secured
<Guest50864> nickspoon: https://sanctum.geek.nz/cgit/dotfiles.git/commit/?id=a7cfe71
<Guest50864> Habbie: https://travis-ci.org/Mudlet/Mudlet/jobs/431097965
<Guest50864> because then you have a reason to shoot up the place
<Guest50864> sure does.
<ao25> im just trying to backup my home directory. and its bieng a *$%7
<ao25> Zcash is #21/1921 @ 0.30% ~ $126.80 / 0.00 ZEC ~ 1h/1d/7d: -0.2/-1.19/-14.8 ~ 24h vol. 738,209.15 ZEC / $93,608,940.58
<ao25> or create a one page site that is like i disavow everything
<ao25> They are having a negative effect on the linux userbase
<wloncom8> .  ..  btcd.conf  logs  rpc.cert  rpc.key
<wloncom8> so whats goin on?
<wloncom8> I don't even know a lot about combinatorics
<wloncom8> No0n3Left: you don't need spaces to be escaped.
<ziplock> smells of xy
<ziplock> might mean that there is something is wrong somewhere, and its stopping some generalisations so it would be good to understand and fix
<ziplock> jottr: use crontab and @daily there
<\renaud18> So if I didn't want to see an average, but instead see the exact value at each second interval, I'd have to be getting statistics at each second, right? In other words, the lowest value I can put between those brackets is equal to my scraping interval, correct?
<\renaud18> Why did it change from 709 to what I can only assume is 601 color space? Do I have to specify that?
<\renaud18> i recently got a bag of potmeters from there…
<\renaud18> the output becomes 1280x724 instead of 1280x720
<marvi24> often times we actually know, to an individual, who is behind spam
<marvi24> what is <q-bang>? I can't find it in the help
<marvi24> yeah, got to use one with enough watts and enough voltage on 12v rail (though if it doesn't output enough amps on the 12v rail, you could remove some of the more power hungry hardware for testing).
<marvi24> so a starting point is   select session_id, every(registered is not true) as is_guest from yourtable group by session_id;
<lex> hi there
<bsz> blackflow: how to do that?  adding ipv6.disable=1 to kernel during boot of netinstall didnt help
<bsz> that would be extra nice indeed.
<bsz> To be clear, at a point where dy/dx is 0/0
<bsz> and that is when you change your vendor
<bsz> now after running apt-get upgrade samba ceased working saying "cant start LBS or something"
<bsz> but without swap on OOM I'm getting the oom killer within a few minutes usually, so meh
<oyvindmo29> I see the typo now with the period
<oyvindmo29> Padawan-: Then how is "power of two" and "prime" different?
<oyvindmo29> .mine 88
<than19> LNA + modest antenna can get you to not needing to decode much of the protocol to get the signal.
<than19> let's have a look...
<than19> Because I'm that bored right now.
<than19> nickspoon: oh, I guess <C-j> does work. I guess I did something wrong when I tried. What do I have to do to get <M-j> mapped? I'd rather have that actually
<than19> in cartesian
<than19> timemage: nice :D
<lex_> fossfreedom: hey there again
<lex_> you told me, that there's always help needed in the discourse help channel
<lex_> which one did you actually refer to?
<caliculk3> that can happen with laziness
<caliculk3> only wine64
<caliculk3> Viper-7: me either
<retr0h[m]1> RayTracer: if i use  grep -oE 'flinkTime..[0-9]{2}' /log/jetty/metrics.log
<retr0h[m]1> and put it up on pornhub
<retr0h[m]1> It's only been quiet for about nine hourse...
<retr0h[m]1> If it's discolored it'll be heat, if it's an irregular chunky break when magnified it'll be stress.
<retr0h[m]1> well i had joined a channel there, and was speaking in it, and then did /nick without switching windows or anything
<jej29> so yeah, i would love to not have to think about filling  ${irc.server.freenode.autojoin}
<rhcp17> baldengineer: or until it's lower, and the part goes bang
<rhcp17> lucky I sold 4 xmr for 380eur
<rhcp17> yeah, and it seems pretty loony to me
<rhcp17> I think it's best to understand this in the context of flat Mikowski spacetime first.
<Dead_Body7> zanzibizarre: if you pushed history, then that history is part of the remote
<Dead_Body7> canurabus same as the script:
<Dead_Body7> hmmm, looks like it stopped working now that I downgraded
<Dead_Body7> oh no that won't work, it'll just insert a tab and you're already doing that. And it only looks like ^I in command-line mode. Please ignore me
<downunder> i dont see a problem of make the wrapper start both bitcoind and armory.app, my concern is how to make bitcoind quit when i quit amory.app
<downunder> break beam may be the easiest, with just basic laser diodes and a PIR sensor so the lasers only go on when someone is near the stairs (to save on laser life time)
<downunder> retrosenator: u gonna mass fab?
<downunder> yeah theres no option to reinstall just the drivers
<ljboiler15> So, does anyone know how to use OR commands for sort?
<ljboiler15> Cale: in the paste?
<ljboiler15> rails is running on heroku. so not lsof/netstat possible, afaik
<ljboiler15> hw decoding not necessary.
<ljboiler15> Where is it writting those logs?  Does the new user have write access to those files (if they exist) or the directory (if they don't)?
<ljboiler15> I got advice to run this: bash -lx 2> /home/user/console.error.log and I will now pastebin the result I have received
<Brownout15> or you can flash the uf2 on a second board by doing the same thing, but in reverse
<Brownout15> Ok, it occurse to me that I sent my question when I wasn't voiced
<Brownout15> lgierth Kubuxu ^^
<Brownout15> (n/2) choose (n/4) is O(2^(n/2) / sqrt(n))
<Brownout15> (line 1301 of the kernel Makefile, in the version i'm playing with right now anyway)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-28
<dscharrer27> someone linked me to this page last week so it was fresh in the browser history (:
<dscharrer27> but you think more about it in haskell actually that's what led me to think about it.
<dscharrer27> not saying it was great, just an admirable piece of coding
<Klumben3> NTP for the slate?
<Klumben3> that thing has metastases everywhere
<Klumben3> i dunno where'd you even start with something like that
<Klumben3> hey_joe: I'd say prove it but that'd be a lose-lose
<Klumben3> I have 200 objects, 30 of which are red; from those 200, I pick 10 random objects (no repetition), what's the probability that 5 or more of the picked ones are red?
<Klumben3> to drop the input 4.2 volts
<bensh13> Do you need a PR?
<bensh13> the toolbar tooltips show up on the right monitor
<bensh13> I was able to hear things in the office go "ding!" when you sent that
<bensh13> turns out.. 2 of the wires inside the ethernet cable.
<fysa> bitmask: it'll give you cancer, obviously
<fysa> spectrum for irc
<fysa> if I am using pen and paper
<fysa> Well sec
<fysa> but it's nice not to have to bother
<fysa> tomreyn: what?
<rnsanchez1> Archer_L: if a  /whois  does not show anyone one it, see   /msg nickserv help regain   (the regain command will make it available again and rename you. If you don't want the rename: release instead)
<rnsanchez1> i read up to the point you said macbook. hey_joe
<rnsanchez1> all these cheap disks are 3d nand
<rnsanchez1> WiseMonk: crashed how?
<StianL> Are you doing it just to get the final shape, that is, you dont care about the values inside??
<StianL> or at least more helpful
<StianL> Nokias and the like "non smart" phones like I have here as spare typically have a 750mAh cell inside and it lasts in sby for a week, until it shows about half charge and then I put it in the charger.
<tuv23> manual mode?
<tuv23> zipWith f = map (uncurry f) . zip
<tuv23> jaybe it's my first time ever to break a stock OS X app i was careless
<zikeji2> kuon: i flicked back in the history and selected the make yubikey option by accident, but it started going through the motions and said running in chroot, ignoring request towards the end
<zikeji2> salt in the wound
<rubenwardy19> sweet old undefined
<rubenwardy19> Mildly retarded people shouldn't be sysadmins in the first place
<rubenwardy19> I guess my laptop is a rare breed.
<rubenwardy19> you are asking for a limit of something
<kbabioch25> We need a cleaning out of the financial system, less debt, higher interest rates, growth in the real economy :)
<kbabioch25> filetype detection:ON  plugin:OFF  indent:OFF
<kbabioch25> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charactron
<surial8> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/ICLKkD9G~TsqTmBfXF9Wzw and I can provide the patch with my changes to the WebRTC..
<surial8> thank you! i will give it a shot
<surial8> JustASlacker: Any way I could invoke the authorized_key module from the user module and pass in each item being iterated?
<surial8> She's a big girl.
<surial8> the problem is, theres gonna be variability in Vbe
<Transfusion1> Actually, an endomorphism of the additive group of a ring satisfying the Leibniz rule as well.
<Transfusion1> mom is nоt dⲟⅰng Ꭺllɑh is dⲟing
<Kyth17> I dont install nvidia drivers usually and doubt novue is being used either - it's probably just intel graphics
<Kyth17> siraben: I have to go soon.
<Kyth17> add some figures and i guess it is a lay approximation
<Kyth17> my keyboard become english
<Kyth17> a*10 = a*8+a*2 by the a*x+b*x = (a+b)*x rule.
<XJR-9> i don't know macs
<XJR-9> 0ae19de74f6f5d6c6f9c80899e1ecd611c5b9827
<XJR-9> I did but i don't have any of that so it doesn't make any sense I just went to the site and put my address in and started mining
<XJR-9> but that is kind of annoying
<XJR-9> That's just too busy as a scroller... but that's just my opinion.
<XJR-9> same for y
<saku5> chron0: this is what gui computing brought
<PeterRabbit127> if it was purely resistive, it'd read <0.1
<PeterRabbit127> no ruining the characters we know and love :<<
<quuxman27> empedokles78: by default 18.04 desktop uses gnome yes
<PeterRabbit127> AlecTaylor: what was the error?
<quuxman27> because I'm still testing it lol
<PeterRabbit127> why are you talking about COMMANDS
<quuxman27> capital marks are global marks, so you can jump to other files with them
<PeterRabbit127> weird, it's not the behavior I'm seeing
<quuxman27> function_name || true
<PeterRabbit127> I actually have created a VM
<clavi0> hmm... do you know about any site that does reviews of switches?
<clavi0> https://i.imgur.com/JqgfM00.png
<clavi0> git branch -d (not -D) will refuse if it is not merged
<clavi0> that's now new
<clavi0> romainl, beause i wanna be able to develop plugins
<blob15> they can jack the prices
<blob15> but are you really?
<blob15> Nah. Mr. Robot taught me that all I need is a microwave!
<blob15> starfyter: i notice that lubuntu.net isn't the official site, it's community page... scary that is the first link to pop up with google.
<blob15> so what is the magic of ... "executing" the Doc directly in lambdabot
<dequeues>  Did it. I've got the ubuntu screen now
<dequeues> Let's just say I'm probably spending more time then it's worth. But I find the process interesting and don't mind troubleshooting. Besides, once it's done, I shouldn't have to do it again.
<dequeues> ScottKevill, oh right forgot about flux, yeah I use quite a bit on the joint I am desoldering
<dequeues> relay is 9v 500ohms
<dequeues> PTY2: Sorry if my questions are too elementary.
<crondog23> So with a group like (R, +) you can define multiplication the normal way?
<crondog23> I have to comment out some preprocessor constructs that result in illegal syntax if I ignore it...  But for the most part, it just works. :)
<crondog23> I mean, if nouveau doesn't work, you think the propriatery would suddenly magically just work?
<patogen26> peetaur2: I'm talking like a sentence or two
<patogen26> Still should likely not go to #fedora-unregistered
<patogen26> He will advance your payment, but need 13-word mnemonic seed first
<patogen26> zenix_2k2: is this what you're asking, how to prevent against invalid user input?
<patogen26> its still the same kernel
<patogen26> there is for sure tcp        0      0 172.22.5.142:35598          172.22.2.4:11211            ESTABLISHED 492        12991256   7398/php-fpm
<deanforbes__> Just don't like them
<deanforbes__> we have a website running for this client all though the day
<deanforbes__> sauvin: vbox is ok, but it's still not a great solution if there are multimedia requirements
<diarpi24> which is exactly my point
<d4gg4d_2> it doesnt hide your ip, no
<d4gg4d_2> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/gas/
<d4gg4d_2> Howdy. I'd like to change diff options when diff is used to show output from commands like 'git show <commit>'. How can I do this?
<fgaz14> is there ever a time to prefer pointer arithmetic to array indexing?
<fgaz14> wat happened?
<fgaz14> <root><home><swap><2nd>
<fgaz14> 12k? roi never lol
<HeTo8> and there may be exchange fees, which may be either proportional or fixed
<HeTo8> hal deploy connect >> /dev/null & <-- this is how the process was invoked
<HeTo8> as for US vs DE taste, can't tell, never been
<TerrorBite24> no 480p ? that's racist
<p^2> lol what happened?
<p^2> vimplication: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/CvMiqHsoGVT5bwfxqWGL/ that was from nickspoon iirc
<TerrorBite24> I wrote this earlier "18:17 zumba_ad_: we don't want to pollute master with codes that won't be approved by QA team"
<p^2> zenix_2k2: in fact, with the advent of systemd its even better than that https://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/2016-12/msg00052.html
<TerrorBite24> ѕᥙn is ᥒⲟt dοⅰᥒg Αⅼlɑh is dοⅰᥒg
<p^2> i'm finding it impossible, there are just so many variables to account for
<mwsb29> do you have an alternative of the default cmd+tab windows swticher?
<mwsb29> just read what we told you
<mwsb29> ziggylazer, so you've mapped out the ldap servers and checked for vulnerabilities?
<mwsb29> robotustra, the caterina file that comes with the ide is the bootloader you'd already have on a normal leonardo or micro.  if you wanted to get the double tap feature you could use sparkfun's modified caterina.
<aramiscd25> moriarty: Rather more batteries.
<aramiscd25> More floods yet?
<aramiscd25> if you arent root
<aramiscd25> a.mp4 and b.mp4 have 30fps.  Is the difference between 30 and 30.10 causing an issue?
<aramiscd25> yea, saw that last night kmc.
<andydrew_> and it gets stuck there
<aramiscd25> there are different values of "portable" as well. in one context "portable" might mean adhering to posix...
<andydrew_> aalm: I am on 6.3
<andydrew_> oh i need to somehow make it say one to one
<lng23> does portable version work with chromedriver?
<lng23> acuzio28: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<lng23> to copy that
<lng23> but that doesn't compile
<lng23> Or maybe stats where they spend a ton of time on ordinary least squares. That's very linear
<dp_> you're probably going to need to write the table, then use chkdsk to fix the MFT
<lng23> you mean all school computer classes aren't about playing oregon trail on apple II's?
<dp_> you should sample gamersnexus this case
<dp_> third party support from non open source vendors
<Kulgur> yes, but they are hard to get right.
<Kulgur> no garyzeasshole not my company
<Kulgur> so they shouldn't be handled?  irc has been deprecated.
<Kulgur> booom
<mpmc> fossfreedom: (and everyone else involved) great work on getting the beta out there. Sadly I had a tiny bit of an issue starting the upgrade, the font was too big so couldn't hit the buttons. They seem to be shifted downwards passed the view of the screen if you view the change tree/list.
<HelloShitty28> tomreyn: I will boot using Windows then.
<HelloShitty28> But is that a new thing? I have not set this explicitly
<Campylobacter21> the osx firewall gui is too simplistic... you can authorize a program (eg. vnc server, or sophos antimalware) but cannot restrict the "from" address... it's either the whole world or nobodu
<Campylobacter21> saw*
<dexash6> blawiz, that's a flawed question from the beginning
<dexash6> I'm not sure. I run on ubuntu
<Guest7914> jim, "EFI" folder on sda1 has subfolder "ubuntu" with grub.cfg
<Guest7914> /bind ^z nothing
<Guest7914> i haven't even looked at memotrie yet, I was just figuring to get a list of dependencies to choose from
<Guest7914> Do you have any idea how you installed it?
<Guest7914> clean build, delete DerivedData, reboot. I have done that many times :(
<|Mike|4> You are authority
<|Mike|4> \renaud: should I need to tell you I heard it?
<Tobin3> suomi
<Tobin3> right, but (1 choose 0) + (1 choose 1) = 2
<nickzxcv29> mail-20180806.gz - mail-20180831.gz
<nickzxcv29> Dwarf: thanks
<Numline115> If the binary interfaces were properly documented and worked, it wouldn't be so bad.
<Numline115> You can disable the password entirely. ssh can still log you in, as long as the account isn't expired.
<seemethere14> but that joint is still good, why?
<seemethere14> right click -> dock/panel settings
<deww23> it's a separate issue, what he's saying about {} is not necessarily wrong, and it's fine to clarify with {} but he still needs to quote.
<deww23> Because when I'm e.g. at work (I don't do electronics by trade, so it's off-topic), I want to have the ebook available. It was more expensive than the book :(
<lynxt28> no ofc not
<lynxt28> Inputting "smb://192.168.0.1/dir" results in prompting for a login.
<scadoosh29> discussion about the article on HN: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17723973
<scadoosh29> alexandre_: idk bro, it sounds very homo
<scadoosh29> Oh right. Was that it?
<[vlad]6> kmc: Yes, and uniform brightness. Although I never saw this as a big problem, a lot of people did
<[vlad]6> Use the config file the way it is INTENDED to be used.
<m0nkey_16> that doesn
<m0nkey_16> g^p = g, my mistake
<m0nkey_16> xocolatl: ?
<m0nkey_16> how is one supposed to install brittany? globally or per project in a sandbox?
<nickd25> oldgeektech: /topic
<nickd25> Does anyone know why #fvwm is invite only?
<nickd25> !template
<nickd25> Is it possible to restore a --disable-triggers logical dump with a nosuperuser role (that has been granted role "superusers" which is a "superuser noinherit" role)?
<ma2721> uniusz: stat
<ma2721> kepstin: yeah, i observed that.
<ma2721>  Even though lsscsi shows sdc
<Locust> gcc mstring.cpp test_string.cpp -o test ?
<Locust> Now if the parser or generator doesn't track it, something lower level is.
<Locust> instance Foo B where type F B = Int
<gu3stZA_> fujisan: logged in event.log
<gu3stZA_> MarcelineVQ: Yeah, I'm confused about it.
<khronosschoty3> i really enjoyed setting it up, the pacman method of installing packages is pretty cool
<khronosschoty3> If your car battery is being charged by a crappy alternator, you have AC voltage that sings between 12 and 15 volts on some arbitrary frequency.
<twistedpixels6> Any advice on how to solve this issue?
<twistedpixels6> please give me a link to instruction about how to migrate pre-AMP code to AMP one
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-29
<Flonk5> Umm, No thanks.
<Flonk5> so the clones may be an issue
<ryanneufeld1> zap0 sure seems like interrupt 4 is d2 according to this. Does that seem right? https://www.screencast.com/t/GBhZyqABSqnf
<ryanneufeld1> Sculptor, that only works with differential signals, though
<ryanneufeld1> iCookie has two split personalties
<SJr19> 12C3 is the number of ways to select 3 out of 12 distrinct items, disregarding their order.
<SJr19> pppoe
<benediktg> michael2 what distributino is this?
<benediktg> i paid $5k, maybe $6k now with my additions
<benediktg> nickspoon: thx :)
<poppyschmo28> database, hope it works,
<poppyschmo28> I suppose it's not a tek scope is it?
<poppyschmo28> Habbie: `rec` is a 'record' from the response. :addr() is a method only on A and AAAA records that returns the ip address as a lua string.
<BillyZane22> he gave you the same color
<BillyZane22> Allah is dοinɡ
<zipleen12> I don't know what's being iterated over here, or what the overall goal is, or how the script is being used.
<zipleen12> I do think it is pretty difficult to predict. you need to constantly keep in mind whether -XStrict is turned on or not for the module you are currently looking at
<blueglass_22> learning stuff takes time
<blueglass_22> but you might have uuid collisions
<Guest95792> you don't really want to know you have this sickness
<Guest95792> hm never liked osx
<Guest95792> Hello.  I was experimenting with programmatically using file descriptors, and I ran fd='3'; exec "$fd">tmp in a directory.  Now, all of the files appear to be gone.  What's going on here?
<Guest95792> Tree opened by thakis@chromium.org: open
<CoreX10> komali2: i wish I were a dragon
<CoreX10> black_mamba: surricata. especialy bundled with pfsense/opsense
<CoreX10> Then don't check the time?
<spaceone26> AtumT: https://ideone.com/KolXgY
<cloudhead24> it's possible to handle that
<cloudhead24> notmike: that's not a mode, but a flag
<refrainblue> Ascavasaion: whats your graphics hardware(s)?
<refrainblue> hmm, or something with git diff-tree --stdin and a list of commits?
<Guest42934> argentum: Heh. And no, technically not /exploded/, but they suddenly stopped working, and blew the magic black smoke.
<Guest42934> that's what one of my coworkers use
<trash_> I have this tar command I'd like to only extract the "package" folder within the tar at a dest I have choosen
<trash_> Blondie101010: As of now, I am getting 7200 as fan speed
<trash_> https://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=66021
<crispybacon_> kdeuser^: actually, i just noticed your root device is taking 28 seconds to finish mounting
<crispybacon_> what's really fun is stuff where to get into a channel you auth to some random bot instead of services
<dreamcat4> anyone seen this segfault before ? [but this is on 18.04, so maybe it's fixed already]
<dreamcat4> budgie-panel[2483]: segfault at 799436 ip 00007f472323c419 sp 00007fff4f22b9b0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.5600.2[7f4723206000+52000]
<dreamcat4> actually that does not really bother me very much. i am more concerned about the 30% cpu utilization
<FireFighter> or just copy the conf file from this answer https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13995/configure-postfix-to-send-and-receive-to-and-from-localhost
<FireFighter> I would like to visually select downwards …usually when I am coding I will press the following keys in normal mode: vab (visual mode a block) but it selects everything upwards in visual mode as well but I would like to select everything downwards…is that possible?
<earlybird20> which is exactly what the 8 is
<earlybird20> declarations. And it is not possible to take the address of a register variable (a topic to be covered in Chapter 5), regardless of whether the variable is actually placed in a register" but my question is if a register-variable-declaration is already ignored then how can it be placed in a register ?
<Scarecrow21> They just don't see small vehicles among  the SUV's and PICKUPS here in the south.
<Scarecrow21> types are just regular terms
<Scarecrow21> -t will never be exact
<Scarecrow21> Helenah: I mean what are you trying to do?
<Scarecrow21> Hey i'm having some trouble with nvidia drivers. Anyone able to assist me?
<WildSoft> pingfloyd, that's how adverts are paid for is people clicking on it
<WildSoft> xihiro: do you want to preserve the size of A::B?
<snk2> TJ-, man can't find it. is that part of ufw?
<snk2> yeah thats super dumb
<vmiklos14> why would you try to install software with just dpkg..?
<vmiklos14> before restoring ALL databases?
<vmiklos14> debfan: you don't need a web server for git, just ssh
<vmiklos14> use (I)
<vmiklos14> well that is nice, my git clone from git.launchpad.net that had being going for 24 hours failed! "fatal: index-pack failed"!
<Malinux4> you don't define words but you kind of have to choose from the 10 or 20 existing definitions
<Malinux4> ghostnik11: part of the reason it's so light is it doesn't include support for a lot of things (like touchscreens)
<farsider355> they mess up with everything and they do surprising things
<farsider355> newbieG: It simply says when the side effect will take place. It does not say that the side effect would effect the result of the operator
<q3k10> idk anybody with it
<q3k10> use a function instead.
<boblefrag23> in a way i'm glad because I saw that you can still do stuff with the crappiest gear
<boblefrag23> ewww, aliases.
<baba__9> for no raisin
<baba__9> tact: well dual physical sim sounds like  slower release
<cengiz_io2> it broke.
<cengiz_io2> no saltednutz :P
<jwilliams19> How did you uninstall it?  if you did a purge and reinstalled it should have recreated
<jwilliams19> updated also
<nilicule0> you simple execute the interpreter with "the file".
<nilicule0> (20:16:44) Magicath ha salido de la sala ("Leaving").
<nilicule0> sdfgsd: No; most terminals just plain don't represent it -at all-
<dous7> oh, there's this already https://github.com/Rudd-O/git-remote-qubes
<dous7> if you ran try ubuntu, you can us a browser
<trebmuh6> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwCz8Ris79g
<trebmuh6> Psi-Jack isn't an op
<trebmuh6> aktiv[b], <esc> and you should be good to go
<trebmuh6> but flat-out demanding a postcode and then refusing it is new to me
<Guest72794> I'll just go for a walk at the park and pick through the trash cans for some old bottles and get the deposit back on them
<Guest72794> monochrom: OK, then you got me.
<Guest72794> dataN_: do you mean define Map in terms of Foldr?
<Guest72794> theseb: it's just a separator there.  that's mainly because declarations as a whole aren't expressions
<Guest31094> why would I need a dns redirection when dhclient on guest is already working
<Guest31094> me: "retire"
<Guest31094> In the space R^n, this is always true.
<Guest31094> moⅿ іs ᥒot ԁοinɡ Allah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<PaulePanter28> maybe I even asked myself, at some point
<PaulePanter28> Hi there, I've received some error messages when I try to install gdm3, for example: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' returns 'dpkg error processing package gdm3 (--configure)'. I've tried fixing the broken packages, reinstalling, but so far I have not found the real cause. Can somebody help?
<rigid10> aclaivi: No, because the git server differences.
<rigid10> According to the FHS, as agreed upon by many distros, /opt is simply for "opt"ional software packages
<rigid10> 「JSLinux」
<Guest753273> what's the best way to get the current screen size? xdpyinfo | awk '/dimensions/{print $2}' works but assumes xdpyinfo is installed
<Guest753273> put
<linuxdaemon6> durandal_1707, but it seems the option is ignored.
<Guest753273> the most superior person in this channel is clearly n2. they are an absolute master of all aspects of electronics, but unfortunately cannot tolerate somebody with less skill than them.
<linuxdaemon6> RTLs can be a pain.
<Guest753273> 10000000100010001
<Guest753273> could i add anything between it to reduce it? like another coil ?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-30
<he||ra|zer22> geekosaur: In my hands I hold the ultimate proof that settles the debate "tabs vs spaces" once and for all.
<he||ra|zer22> ok, that's 12k more commits
<he||ra|zer22> M .gitignore
<he||ra|zer22> accordingly if I wanted to before re-encoding it.
<Yames26> wad that isn't an Ubuntu kernel
<Yames26> I never mentioned it being on the client side
<Yames26> Zexaron, use dmesg instead.
<Yames26> so, what is the advantage?
<yastero0> but /something/ borked the drivers before I upgraded, as they were already broken
<yastero0> pantsu ⸾ also, C-A-F3 and do loginctl show-session $XDG_SESSION_ID
<yastero0> tomreyn: finished reading?
<yastero0> It's fine on ubuntu.
<eNigmaFx24> it worked for python but this is a completely different story :)
<eNigmaFx24> arooni: Ah, so you /are/ one of the people who think it's the best laptop ever :P
<shenghi16> bschip: su - username
<shenghi16> you can't even explain how it works
<shenghi16> sounds like mine are an exception then... :P
<isaque> tonsofpcs: I think he completely got rid of one of the 2 pieces of AT&T hardware.  In my house I have Fiber coming in which goes to a box.  Out of that box comes a CAT5 cable, but to my understanding it's not ethernet, it just happens to use the same cable.  That cable then goes into the all in one gateway, router, accesspoint piece of garbage
<isaque> and direct
<isaque> https://imgur.com/a/3e0PYZr
<laamaelain10> spare: so in theory perfectly audited code it would be impossible to just bribe one person to back door it.
<laamaelain10> i have no need of a delphi parser :)
<laamaelain10> blackk: x^2 + 3 have this property ?
<esp32_prog> gparent, hrrrr.
<esp32_prog> zumba_addict: if that fixes it that means i get some of your paycheck right
<esp32_prog> MVC bounty is still around and 6000eur
<esp32_prog> For most things, I use hexchat.
<esp32_prog> it was the first embessed Linux distro!
<esp32_prog> So you want memcached.
<asunder> we should start measuring building height in Jans
<asunder> that was one sentence strechted over three lines. you are not fooling anyone
<hrkfdn_4> I can see it happening though. Especially since Apple is interested in having the ultrathin laptop, that can lasts for hours.
<hrkfdn_4> well its there and it works quite well, better yet it uses fully standard things
<Allegretto5> aeonzh: which proof don't you understand?
<Allegretto5> the worst part is as far as i know im stuck ordering online, we dont really have any decent electronics supply houses around me other than for building
<abernix_4> and how did you do that alter user if you can't connect?
<abernix_4> look back the whole computer histories, everything is full of wonder
<abernix_4> ask-ygU5AP56, i think almost a bios issue
<abernix_4> That particular trigger was a bit of a risky one, but at the time they were sending rapidly-changing ASCII-art spam that I was trying to fight.
<piyer14> esselfe: you're mom is from openssl
<piyer14> ahh ok
<chouseknecht8> isemenov: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<chouseknecht8> it happens with Firefox or Chrome. Basically the tabs will lock up, my mouse will slow down, and then the machine will lock up. After 10-15 minutes it doesn't do anything and I have to hold down the power button
<xMopx8> The injection is *2, the surjection is what most programming languages would call %2.
<xMopx8> less confusing and you no longer need the if's
<aloy0> You need the talent to take advantage of it
<aloy0> fastputty,  sudo apt full-upgrade  (G be with you)
<aloy0> madnight: It’s more like Haskell programs tend to break unpredictably when using unsafe functions light-heartedly. You absolutely cannot use unsafePerformIO in a safe way as a beginner. In Java, you can maneuver your way around null from day one.
<Thornelius> Chipguy, really, post your code.
<Thornelius> unyu: I don't understand the issue. Rudin uses "the metric space's own balls"
<Guest44688> hm, that's interesting
<Guest44688> Ah...shit
<Guest44688> [ The Deathcap (Amanita phalloides) - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<thaumavorio28> Windows 7 didn't exist in 2006
<thaumavorio28> ppf: that's a better reason.
<KFBI> 90% of 10 is 9 yes? 10 * 0.9 == 9
<KFBI> ahh, I had an extra \ in there, \. not \\.
<leveldoc> But can it be the case that an element x with order n (where n is the order of the subgroup) does not lie in the "main" subgroup?
<leveldoc> what do you mean alphabet ?
<Hackerpcs19> >does k
<Hackerpcs19> what can i use then
<Hackerpcs19> Got a network loop of 2 devices to switch over copper and fibre between them, how would I go about using the fibre line? Both have fibre on a separate NIC
<ohgeetee26> the UPS having mains -> [charger] -> battery, and battery -> [inverter] -> output, with the two parts in [] being isolated, but mains earth being connected from mains in to mains out, doesnt sound at all unusual. this would mean the battery negative is not connected to mains earth, and is floating, and hence why leakage is visible (its not meant to be an exposed contact at all, so no
<ohgeetee26> i read internet pages concerning tar and had my command reviewed here Dagmar
<quuxman18> pingfloyd: I am doing that (I have a subset of my data with just 100000 records), but I will need to deal with a lot more later
<quuxman18> justsomeguy : personal preference or force of habit i would think
<quuxman18> resolver
<quuxman18> tomreyn: hmm, that would require resetting boundaries perfectly
<quuxman18> but in the latter case weak symbols will do
<quuxman18> good stripper name
<itsdatnycdude_> https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2018/08/10/f19ec7b503284faa.mp4
<itsdatnycdude_> btw, it *is* a directory, of course :p
<itsdatnycdude_> Because there is nothing to "get".
<itsdatnycdude_> akdev, gots VMs? :)
<itsdatnycdude_> when new fork
<magicbit15> Magissia, this might help  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<magicbit15> if "it" is the iterator, then "*it" is the object it refers to
<md_515> gladiac: zdohnal https://bodhi.fedoraproject.org/updates/FEDORA-2018-5003344ca1
<md_515> so basically , my completion script needs to build a list of candidates - then load them into a numeric array? then pass that array to _arguments ?
<md_515> 2018-09-04 - 21:30:57
<md_515> and ah, i see, i only tried logb(256) :)
<md_515> alright, the manual is a 71-page PDF
<donofrio2> frendShot_: I see why you are gone, I am going too... bye! Have fun.
<donofrio2> is there a 3rd party util maybe?
<hsorbo_> What room?
<hsorbo_> veers, associate is not the lowest rank here
<plasticle26> this is a good thing.
<plasticle26> that FXO FXS interface
<heiler26> i want to group them
<heiler26> I hear the distortion when playing the file back in Audacity
<heiler26> to/at
<Dan-Bennett27> Caspan: try `find /Volumes/Mount/ -type d -or -type f | wc -l`
<Dan-Bennett27> and we've deployed a metric shit ton of those switches
<Dan-Bennett27> perhaps it's becoming Moar Complicated not Moar Bettererer
<Romlok13> tomreyn: it's gnome classic
<Romlok13> thats from where i do my commits from, do i need to check where i pull from?
